# earthworm?



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've got what looks like earthworms in one of my tanks. I can't find any adult common earthworm size specimens so I'm wondering if it is a similar kind of worm that does not grow as large. The ones I'm finding are primarily in new still curled up leaves on my plants, some are in substrate. They look like earth worms but are all small that I have found, more like red wigglers, and they thrash violently when touched. Might have a more pronounced mouth hole, but I have not closely studied small earthworms to compare. Can't get a pic to turn out. Any ideas?


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

How small are you talking? Could they be nematodes?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I had those once. The largest ones I saw were almost an inch. they do look almost exactly like earthworms.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like nemerteans! They won't bother your frogs, but will definately impact your microfauna populations.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

no they are definitely a worm.. they have the almost exact look of an earth worm (little redder) but are only about 2 inches max observed so far. They have the clitellum like an earthworm too.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Did they look like these?










I tore down a tank that had those because they bothered me and I was worried they'd cause the substrate to compress and break down.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The color looks right, I cant make out the clitellum, but they look close.


----------

